# Spare wheel takes too much space, where else can I mount it



## nbscuba (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi, we have just bought a 2002 peugeot boxer based autocruise vista and find it is fantastic except one thing: the spare wheel is mounted in the side store box and I really need to use this space to carry my scuba cylinders so I would like to mount it somewhere else but there doesn't seem to be enough room underneath, any ideas? Is the roof a sensible option and if so do I need a roof rack or can a bracket of some kind be used? 

Any help appreciated, Thanks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Won`t it fit between the chassis members at the rear.
Dave p


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
If you can hang scooters/bikes etc on the back,why not a spare wheel? You can have a plain or fancy cover,bobs your uncle. Some people would go all Paris/Dakar,and hang it on the front,job done. I would avoid putting it on the roof,at night,in a storm at the side of a motorway,its going to be difficult (lol) to get at,and remember the steel cords of perhaps a shredded tyre can cut to the bone when being hoisted aloft.
Ted


----------

